

Ask HN: How to make money without working visa - SimonStahl

Hi<p>i'm an international student (F1 visa) in the center of the silicon valley. Unfortunately my money won't last until the end of my study and the college that i attend does not offer OPT/internship while studying.<p>so my question is: how can i make enough money to support for my study and stay in the U.S.? i made an apprenticeship as Software Developer, studied 2 years software science and have about 7 years experience in the job. i'm fluent in java, C# and flex and i'm currently learning android. so i thought that i could work something remote or as contractor. any ideas or tips on how to find work like that?<p>i'm aware that this is not 100% legal, but my options are limited. if i can't make any money, i will have to leave without finishing my degree :-(
======
reg29
I have been in the same situation.

Have you tried applying for CPT? (Curricular Practical Training)

You might also want to transfer to a community college (cheaper tuition) get
some credits and go back to your original school.

And if none of these work, as difficult as this may sound, you should consider
going home and coming back when you are in a better financial position; the
last thing you want is to loose your legal status.

If you end up going back home, see it as an opportunity maybe to clear your
mind and refocus, or maybe work on side projects, or maybe continue learn
android.

The most important thing is to remain positive, no matter what. Stay focused
on school and keep getting good grades.

Best of luck.

~~~
SimonStahl
i am already in a community collect. i just need to finish the AA degree
somehow and then i could work for one year in the OPT program. but yes, CPT
might be a possibility. i'll talk to my counselor on monday about that.

